# Wireless Issue: Card recognized, connects to AP, but no Conn

## rmdl

I've followed all the steps from various other posts to get my wireless PCMCIA card, a Linksys WPC11 v3, up and running. 

I'm using Kernel 2.4.24.

The system recognizes the card just fine. pcmcia-3.2.5 loads up just fine (by reading dmesg). Absolutely not a single error. I can even take it out & plug it back in with no problems at all (not even freezing).

I put in my essid via iwconfig along with the key (128 bit WEP), which is set to restricted. It contacts my AP, even gets its MAC address.

I configured /etc/conf.d/net properly, changing eth0 to eth1 where appropriate, putting my IP address & gateway in. Added it to startup.

All of that is just fine... however, even though I'm connected to the AP, I can't actually access anything. I can't ping anything (not even the gateway).. nothing.

So basically... it knows the AP (gets the MAC), recognizes just fine, but isn't able to really do anything.

Another thing that I thought was odd is... my PCMCIA cardbus (when compiled) used the yenta_socket module, but pcmcia-cs uses i82365 (which works and is what recognizes the card, oddly enough). Could that be part of the problem? I type "yenta_socket" into the PCIC in the conf.d/pcmcia settings, but that makes everything fail on boot and nothing is recognized.

Everything is setup properly in the kernel (as far as I Know).. the important things are turned off, like everything PCMCIA is off, and the Wireless (Ham Radio something or other) is ON.

And yes, I have tried one of the more "custom" (although kinda confusing) wireless scripts posted here. Still nothing. I even tried without WEP and it does the same thing.

Any ideas?

----------

## UberLord

Hopefully you're using my scripts found here

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=122435

If so, could you post up the output of 

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth1 restart
```

and the contents of /etc/conf.d/net

 *Quote:*   

> And yes, I have tried one of the more "custom" (although kinda confusing) wireless scripts posted here.

 

What did you find confusing? I'm just about to submit these scripts and two peeps find it confusing!

Ah well.

How can I improve the documentation/configuration ?

Thanks!

----------

## coax

I've got the same problem I think.

I have tried your script and I get the following output runnint /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

```
bash-2.05b# /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

 * Configuring wireless network for eth1...

 *   Scanning for access points

 *     Found "Mister Nils' WAN"

 *   Connecting to "Mister Nils' WAN"                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * Bringing eth1 up...

 * Failed to bring eth1 up                                                                                            [ !! ]

```

iwlist scan finds my AP

I havn't tried to get wep to work, so I don't think that's an issue.

----------

## UberLord

Try using a static IP.

If it fails, then check the output of iwconfig and ifconfig for drop packets/errors.

----------

## coax

When I give a static ip, the script runs without problems, but I can't ping.

ifconfig gives the following:

```
eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:C0:49:D6:FE:FB

          inet addr:192.168.123.105  Bcast:192.168.123.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:10 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

----------

## UberLord

and the output of iwconfig?

I think you've got it setup correctly - unless there's a WEP conflict or MAC address filtering the only other reasons why it's not working could be

Crap driver

Too far from AP

Too many things (like walls) between you and the AP

----------

## coax

```

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

eth1      IEEE 802.11-DS  ESSID:"Mister Nils' WAN"  Nickname:"unknown"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437GHz  Bit Rate=100Mb/s   Tx-Power=0 dBm

          RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

crap driver may be --> linuxant driverloader

it worked fine under windows, so I don't think any of the other things are the problem

I'll try to disable mac authentification

edit: nope, doesn't do the trick

----------

## coax

Ok, did some messing with the configuration and it works.

Thanks a lot for the help, the script and the fast response!

----------

## rmdl

Thanks for the reply, UberLord.

I'll post the result of '/etc/init.d/net.eth1 restart' as soon as I get home. When it loads during boot, it doesn't fail and the result of "iwconfig" shows the proper ESSID, 128-bit WEP key, and the AP's MAC address, so I'm assuming it loaded properly. "ifconfig eth1" shows the specified IP & other settings. Here are the contents of my net file:

```
# /etc/conf.d/net:

# Global config file for net.* rc-scripts

# This is basically the ifconfig argument without the ifconfig $iface

#

#iface_eth0="192.168.0.13 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

iface_eth1="192.168.1.2 broadcast 192.168.1.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

# For DHCP set iface_eth? to "dhcp"

# For passing options to dhcpcd use dhcpcd_eth?

#

#iface_eth0="dhcp"

#dhcpcd_eth0="..."

#iface_eth1="dhcp"

#dhcpcd_eth1="..."

# An external script can be run by specifying its location below

#preifup_eth0="/run/this/script"

#preifdown_eth=0"/run/this/script"

##############################################################################

#                             Wireless settings                              #

##############################################################################

# Hard code an ESSID to an interface

# This needs to be done when the driver doesn't support scanning

# Set to "any" to connect to any ESSID

# This may work for drivers that don't support scanning but you need automatic AP association

wireless_essid_eth0="test1234"

# Set the mode of the interface. Managed is default

wireless_mode_eth0="Managed"

# Setup any other config commands. This is basically the iwconfig argument

# without the iwconfig $iface

#wireless_config_eth0=""

# Set private driver ioctls. This is basically the iwpriv argument without

# the iwpriv $iface

#wireless_priv_eth0=""

# Some drivers need to scan in Ad-Hoc mode

# After scan, the mode is reset to the one defined above

#wireless_scan_mode_eth0="Ad-Hoc"

# We can define various timeouts in seconds here

#wireless_sleep_scan_eth0="1"

#wireless_sleep_associate_eth0="5"

# Below you can define private ioctls to run before and after scanning

# Format is the same as the wireless_priv above

# This is needed for the HostAP drivers

#wireless_priv_scan_pre_eth0="host_roaming 2"

#wireless_priv_scan_post_eth0="host_roaming 0"

# Define a WEP key per ESSID

# IMPORTANT: any characters that are NOT in a_z A_Z 0_9 should be

# replaced with the _ character. For example #123 becomes _123

# wireless_key takes the same parameters as the key function in iwconfig

# You can also set iface, dhcpcd and gateway options per ESSID

# If they aren't set then the defaults for the interface are used

# IMPORTANT: don't set an interface for wireless gateway - just use an IP address

# The below examples use ESSID - change it to yours.

# You can't use "any" for an ESSID here

wireless_key_ESSID="restricted [my 128 bit WEP key]"

# or you can use strings. Passphrase IS NOT supported

#wireless_key_ESSID="open s:foobar"

# You can also override the interace settings here - even provide

# a nameserver/domain per ESSID

#wireless_iface_ESSID="dhcp"

#wireless_dhcpcd_ESSID="..."

#wireless_gateway_ESSID="192.168.0.1"

#wireless_nameserver_ESSID=""

#wireless_domain_ESSID=""

# LEAP users will want to use the preassociate setting to specify

# an authentication script

#wireless_preassociate_ESSID="/run/this/script"

#wireless_preifup_ESSID="/run/this/script"

#wireless_preifdown_ESSID="/run/this/script"

# This lists the preferred ESSIDs to connect to in order

# ESSID's can contain any characters here as they must match the broadcast

# ESSID exactly

# Seperate the ESSIDs with tabs - NOT spaces

# If the first ESSID isn't found then it moves onto the next

# If this isn't defined then it connects to the first one found

#wireless_preferred="ESSID1   ESSID2   ESSID3   ESSID4"

##############################################################################

#                            End Wireless Settings                           #

##############################################################################

# For adding aliases to a interface

#

#alias_eth0="192.168.0.3 192.168.0.4"

# NB:  The next is only used for aliases.

#

# To add a custom netmask/broadcast address to created aliases,

# uncomment and change accordingly.  Leave commented to assign

# defaults for that interface.

#

#broadcast_eth0="192.168.0.255 192.168.0.255"

#netmask_eth0="255.255.255.0 255.255.255.0"

# For setting the default gateway

#

gateway="eth1/192.168.1.1"
```

What I found confusing is what's required and what's not. For example, if using wireless, are the "wireless_gateway/domain/nameserver_ESSID" lines required or optional if an /etc/resolv.conf file is present and the last line (gateway="eth1....") is set?

I'm confused why it just doesn't work with just iwconfig and ifconfig. I have a Linksys WMP11 on my desktop that I had to use ndiswrapper with (along with the Broadcom chipset driver) and it works perfectly with these simple commands:

```
iwconfig wlan0 key "[my 128 bit WEP key]"

iwconfig wlan0 essid "[mySSID]"

ifconfig wlan0 192.168.1.2 netmask 255.255.255.0

route add default gw 192.168.1.1
```

The laptop I'm on is no more than 5 feet away from the AP, so it's not a signal issue, and like I mentioned, it does get the AP's MAC address.

Are the PCMCIA settings correct with the "i82365" loaded instead of the "yenta_socket"? If I completely omit pcmcia-cs and compile everything into the kernel, it's detected as a Yenta Socket and the card shows up with a "cardctl ident", but like I mentioned in my first post, putting "yenta_socket" in the PCIC causes it to not load up at all. If it's a yenta_socket, then why is it working with i82365? Is it possible that because it's really a "yenta_socket" using a i82365 driver that something isn't communicating properly?

----------

## UberLord

All the wireless options are entirely optional if you aren't using WEP and don't mind connecting to any available AP and you've configured the interface using the generic Gentoo stuff.

Looking over your config, it looks like you've gotten confused with interfaces. From the looks of things, your wifi interface is wlan0 - not eth0 or eth1. So you need to change the wireless interface options to reflect this. wireless_essid_eth0="test1234" becomes wireless_essid_wlan0="test1234"

Also, changes wireless_key_ESSID="open s:foobar" to read wireless_key_test1234="open s:foobar"

----------

## rmdl

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> Looking over your config, it looks like you've gotten confused with interfaces. From the looks of things, your wifi interface is wlan0 - not eth0 or eth1. So you need to change the wireless interface options to reflect this. wireless_essid_eth0="test1234" becomes wireless_essid_wlan0="test1234"
> 
> Also, changes wireless_key_ESSID="open s:foobar" to read wireless_key_test1234="open s:foobar"

 

My wireless is eth1 (as setup by pcmcia-cs). Like I said above, it gets the wireless AP's MAC, so the interface and all that is correct. Why pcmcia-cs establishes it as eth1 instead of wlan0 is beyond me.

The only thing I'd really have to change (from what I can see) then is wireless_key_ESSID to wireless_key_test1234?

When I did "iwconfig eth1" it showed that interface with the proper SSID & encryption key. Everything I've configured so far reflects on the interface when shown through "iwconfig". Is the script really doing anything different than me typing in all the commands shown below?

```

iwconfig eth1 essid "test1234"

iwconfig eth1 key "[my 128-bit WEP key]"

ifconfig eth1 192.168.1.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.1.255

route add default gw 192.168.1.1
```

----------

## UberLord

 *rmdl wrote:*   

> Is the script really doing anything different than me typing in all the commands shown below?
> 
> ```
> 
> iwconfig eth1 essid "test1234"
> ...

 

In a per person case - no.

However, it's a swiss army knife script - it changes iface, wep and resolver settings per ESSID. It also scans for available ESSID's - even when the driver doesn't explicitly support scanning - and connects to them in a preferential order. It also supports running external scripts at 3 points (pre up, pre association, pre down).

What does this mean? It means that if you have a home network using static IP's without WEP and also use the same computer at work using DHCP, WEP and Cisco LEAP authentication you can move between the two seamlessly.

If this script doesn't work for you and you have a working solution to your problem, why use the script?

----------

## rmdl

I don't have a solution. I think you're getting confused when I said that I got wireless working on my DESKTOP, which it does, it works fine, but doesn't on my laptop.

I'm issuing the same commands to the wireless interface on my laptop that I'm giving to my desktop's interface.

I'm trying to find out why I can connect to my AP, get the MAC and all that other info, but I can't get any data from anywhere (no ping, nothing), in other words: I'm connected to the AP, but I have no actual internet connection. I need to know why this is happening and what I can do to fix it.

I'm not saying the script doesn't work, I'm simply saying at this point, I'm past that part because I can confirm the key & essid are being set properly (as shown in iwconfig).

Past that, I can't my actual connection to do anything. I asked exactly what the script did to make sure I'm not missing a crucial step (and I don't think I am otherwise it wouldn't work on my desktop). Or.. if there's something special I have to do because it's a pcmcia, etc.

It can't be the pcmcia-cs drivers, otherwise the card wouldn't work period. It can't be a misconfigured driver, otherwise the card wouldn't get the AP's MAC address.

Something somewhere is amiss.

----------

## UberLord

Is the AP doing any MAC filtering? Is there any kind of syslog on the AP that could help?

----------

## rmdl

Sorry, I've been bogged down with stuff for the past few days; haven't been able to do much fiddling with it, but yes, the AP has MAC address filtering (and yes, the MAC address I'm using is allowed).

Even with the filtering turned off it doesn't work.

I don't think filtering would be an issue because everything works great on my other computer (the desktop) that uses wireless. That MAC is filtered and everything.

There's no logging on the router aside from standard incoming/outgoing traffic, it's a Linksys 4-port Wireless router.

----------

## UberLord

I recently posted a new script which makes the output of DHCP failure a bit more chatty. Try that one out. If it says DHCP failure then the chances are that WEP isn't configured correctly OR you have a firewall on your laptop blocking DHCP OR something outside of your box is blocking.

----------

## rmdl

I'm not using DHCP.

There's nothing inbetween me and the router. This is a VERY simple setup. It's literally the router, then 3 feet from it, me. Router has factory default settings, DHCP disabled, SSID broadcast disabled, and a 128-bit WEP. Nothing can be blocking on it. I don't even have iptables emerged yet, so nothing is between my laptop and the router.

Trust me, WEP works and is setup properly. IF it wasn't. I wouldn't be able to get online through my desktop, which is configured (as I mentioned above) like so:

```
iwconfig wlan0 essid "test1234"

iwconfig wlan0 key "[my 128-bit WEP key]"

ifconfig wlan0 192.168.1.x netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.1.255

route add default gw 192.168.1.1
```

And really, that's all you need to get online through a wireless interface with the most basic standard configuration (I've done this a million times before).

Even without WEP, it doesn't work (on the laptop).

All this is being done IMMEDIATELY after the gentoo installation.

[edit]

For argument's sake... I'll run the script and re-enable my DHCP as well as completely disable WEP, however, I'm positive it won't work after that because I've been over that step quite a few times. Even had others check my configuration only to tell me "It should work."

Will post the results first thing tonight.Last edited by rmdl on Tue Mar 23, 2004 5:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## UberLord

Humour me. Disable WEP and MAC filtering and try again.

IF that works, then you know the problem has to be with either MAC filtering or WEP.

----------

## rmdl

Thank you very much for your help with this very frustrating issue, btw  :Smile: 

----------

## UberLord

You're welcome.

BTW, some card drivers don't support both open or restricted (shared) WEP configuration....

----------

## rmdl

The card is a WPC11 v3. It supports WEP as I've read a ton of "how-to's" where people have it working. So the card definitely does support it.

Used the new scripts, upon startup it says "connecting to [myessid]", then says "[OK]" then it hangs... bringing eth1 up.. Failed to start DHCP on eth1. Does the same thing on a static IP. In fact, I completely remove net.eth1 from the startup "rc-update del net.eth1 default" and... it still starts up...

I disabled MAC Address filtering and used the scripts from the topic you posted above (assuming the updated version is still the same links found in the very first post).

iwconfig isn't even showing my ssid or the key anymore.

I downloaded the net and net.eth0 and did:

```

cp ~/net /etc/conf.d/net

cp ~/net.eth0 /etc/init.d/net.eth1
```

My /etc/conf.d/net file now reads (with all the extra commented stuff clipped out)

```
iface_eth1="dhcp"

wireless_essid_eth1="x987789x"

wireless_mode_eth1="Managed"

#not my real key, just an example

wireless_key_x987789x="restricted 33B2-D2FF-C127-FB5A-44D5-AA55-AA"

gateway="eth1/192.168.1.1"
```

Doing "/etc/init.d/net.eth1 restart" displays:

(with dhcp):

```
bringing eth1 up..

failed to start dhcp on eth1

```

without dhcp (static ip):

```

bringing eth1 down, 

bringing eth1 up.. 

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such device 

setting  default gateway.. 

SIOCADDRT: Network is unreachable... 

failed to bring eth1 up.. 

bringing eth1 down.

```

Manually entering the following and following up with iwconfig still shows that it's connecting to the AP:

```

iwconfig eth1 essid "[mySSID]"

iwconfig eth1 key "[my wep key]"

ifconfig eth1 192.168.1.4 netmask 255.255.255.0

route add default gw 192.168.1.1

```

----------

## UberLord

 *Quote:*   

> bringing eth1 down,
> 
> bringing eth1 up..
> 
> SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such device
> ...

 

Looks like a driver/hardware/kernel problem.

But ..........

You're insistent on getting this working using WEP aren't you? As such, I cannot help you anymore.

----------

## rmdl

 *UberLord wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   bringing eth1 down,
> 
> bringing eth1 up..
> 
> SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such device
> ...

 

You make it sound like it's unreasonable that I want to get WEP to work. 

1. Browsing on an open network where anyone can get on is plain stupid.

2. The card/driver supports it, so why not?

This should be working. So far, other than you telling me to use your scripts, I haven't even remotely had ANY clarification on this matter whatsoever.

I don't know what exactly your script does, but at this point I'm kinda ticked that I wasted a lot of time using it only to have you say "Sorry, can't help you anymore" with no explanation whatsoever. *I* don't know what your script does, but with using it, I can't even get iwconfig to display the SSID or WEP key like I can if I just set it by hand. I'm not exactly here to debug it, either. I want my card to work, THEN I'll help you debug it.

There isn't a driver/hardware/kernel problem. What makes you think that? Just because your script isn't making it connect doesn't mean it's simply a "driver/kernel/hardware problem". 

I'm using the *EXACT* same kernel, driver, and setup methods used by everyone else who has this card. If it works for them, it should work for me.

I've checked sites of people with the same laptop, and the proper driver is loading (past kernels said yenta_socket). If that were a problem, card wouldn't be detected period.

I can put the card in, remove it all I want and it's recognized perfectly each time. No freezing, nothing.

1. The card is detected.

2. The card connects to the AP

Beyond that, the card can't transmit information. If it was a driver/kernel problem *NO ONE* would be able to get this card to work because at this point, if what you're saying is true, the driver can't support basic data transmission.

It's things like this that prevent Linux from being a viable choice for a desktop system. If I can't even get something as SIMPLE as wireless to work, I don't even want to imagine the plethora of issues I'll experience in the future.

Not only that, but there's NO ONE else here that can answer this?

----------

## UberLord

 *rmdl wrote:*   

>  *UberLord wrote:*   
> 
> You're insistent on getting this working using WEP aren't you? As such, I cannot help you anymore. 
> 
> You make it sound like it's unreasonable that I want to get WEP to work. 
> ...

 

1. I agree

2. To prove that WEP configuration isn't the problem.

About 85% of the problems with wireless that I've helped with here - with or without using my scripts - are due to incorrectly configured WEP

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I don't know what exactly your script does, but at this point I'm kinda ticked that I wasted a lot of time using it only to have you say "Sorry, can't help you anymore" with no explanation whatsoever. *I* don't know what your script does, but with using it, I can't even get iwconfig to display the SSID or WEP key like I can if I just set it by hand. I'm not exactly here to debug it, either. I want my card to work, THEN I'll help you debug it.

 

I'm kinda ticked that I've spent time writing the scripts only to have people bitch at me about how I go about making them work.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> There isn't a driver/hardware/kernel problem. What makes you think that? Just because your script isn't making it connect doesn't mean it's simply a "driver/kernel/hardware problem".
> 
> I'm using the *EXACT* same kernel, driver, and setup methods used by everyone else who has this card. If it works for them, it should work for me.

 

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such device

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I've checked sites of people with the same laptop, and the proper driver is loading (past kernels said yenta_socket). If that were a problem, card wouldn't be detected period.

 

Of course. My SBLive not playing any sound with the first versions of the emu10k driver cannot be due to a kernel/driver problem as it didn't freeze either. In other words your assumption in incorrect.

[quote]

I can put the card in, remove it all I want and it's recognized perfectly each time. No freezing, nothing.

1. The card is detected.

2. The card connects to the AP

Beyond that, the card can't transmit information. If it was a driver/kernel problem *NO ONE* would be able to get this card to work because at this point, if what you're saying is true, the driver can't support basic data transmission.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Of course, you're assuming that your hardware actually works.

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> It's things like this that prevent Linux from being a viable choice for a desktop system. If I can't even get something as SIMPLE as wireless to work, I don't even want to imagine the plethora of issues I'll experience in the future.

 

These scripts I wrote make configuration very simple. However, they do rely on

a) having a kernel driver correctly working

b) actual hardware working

AFTER wireless is working THEN

a) implement WEP

b) implement MAC filtering

c) make a drink

 *Quote:*   

> Not only that, but there's NO ONE else here that can answer this?

 

I dunno. Maybe it's your stubborn headedness or something.

As I said before, this is my last post in this thread.

----------

## rmdl

```
1. I agree

2. To prove that WEP configuration isn't the problem.

About 85% of the problems with wireless that I've helped with here - with or without using my scripts - are due to incorrectly configured WEP 
```

First of all, I did try without WEP. It wouldn't connect. I already told you this. Perhaps you should go back and re-read what I posted. How many times do I need to prove/explain to you that WEP isn't the cause of the problem? You wanted me to humor you, so ... I gave it another go. Didn't work. Would you like me to setup a cam so you can see the results real time?

Second, I've set up wireless before. As I've stated SEVERAL times, wireless on my desktop works. If WEP wasn't configured properly, the desktop wouldn't connect either.

```

I'm kinda ticked that I've spent time writing the scripts only to have people bitch at me about how I go about making them work. 
```

I'm sorry you feel that way. Perhaps you're having some kind of Delusions of Grandeur? Would you mind pointing out where I "bitched" at you about "how you go about making them work"?

You told me to run your scripts. I did. I gave the output.

```
SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such device 
```

I don't know what that means. 

```
Of course. My SBLive not playing any sound with the first versions of the emu10k driver cannot be due to a kernel/driver problem as it didn't freeze either. In other words your assumption in incorrect. 
```

Again, as I've mentioned before (again), I've followed multiple HOW-TOs on this exact card ... all ranging from kernels 2.4 to the latest 2.6. If there was a driver problem, I don't think they'd get it to work either.

```
I dunno. Maybe it's your stubborn headedness or something. 
```

What are you talking about? You'd be pissed too if someone just quit on you, "Sorry, can't help you anymore." That was uncalled for.

So far I've followed all your steps, so thanks for quitting on me.

----------

## rmdl

I believe there was a misunderstanding in the thread somewhere.

In your last post, I got the feeling like you thought I was attacking/complaining to you at some point, which is perhaps why you suddenly decided to not help anymore.

I thanked you for your help and I appreciate everything you did, however, I'm very unfamiliar with some of these steps you were presenting and just wanted a bit of an explanation.

Put yourself on my end, it's very frustrating when only one person (you) even replies to the thread, then later proceeds to just say, out of the blue, "Sorry, I can't help anymore." It's not cool at all. 

If you felt insulted/offended by any of my posts, I apologize. Perhaps you took them the wrong way, as I never meant to upset. I think it was just a misunderstanding, as I was just stating that the script doesn't appear to be helping. If you think I was skipping steps, a simple notification would've done just fine.

My frustration is also in the fact that I've been to various linux groups and each one of them after some point just up and say, "I dunno, it's your hardware then." It can't be, this card *does* work. The Linksys WPC11 v3 IS supported by pcmcia_cs as shown on http://pcmcia-cs.sourceforge.net/ftp/SUPPORTED.CARDS

There are also quite a few posts in the Gentoo forums about this particular card. Note, mine is v3, not v4. If it was a driver issue, it'd be well known, just like it's well known that the prism chipset works up until v4, where it no longer works.

All this was addressed before to prevent repetition of unnecessary steps.

There has to be a resolution to this.

----------

## rmdl

So anyway, back to my issue (and back to the topic):

WEP is completely off. MAC filtering is off.

when I enter "/etc/init.d/net.eth1 restart", I get the same results:

```

bringing eth1 down,

bringing eth1 up..

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such device

setting  default gateway..

SIOCADDRT: Network is unreachable...

failed to bring eth1 up..

bringing eth1 down. 
```

You say it's a driver/hardware/kernel issue, so what should be enabled/disabled (that is of key interest) in the kernel config?

PCMCIA support is disabled, and that Wireless Ham Radio thing is enabled, but with NO modules added underneath it.

entering:

```

iwconfig eth1 essid [mySSID]

ifconfig eth1 192.168.1.4 netmask 255.255.255.0

route add default gw 192.168.1.1
```

No longer connects to the AP to get its mac address. The mac address is, instead, 44:44:44:44:44.. etc.

How would disabling WEP not allow me to connect to the AP anymore?

Also, it's configured properly as I can just completely delete all my existing wireless connection in windows and use the default (unsecure) wireless that it picks up.

----------

## UberLord

 *rmdl wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> bringing eth1 down,
> ...

 

At no point does it say "configuring wireless" which means that iwconfig claims wireless extensions are not available for the interface.

Or you aren't using my script.

You need to build a kernel with CONFIG_NET_RADIO and CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS enabled. You can search for these flags in /usr/src/linux/.config

After compiling, installing and rebooting into the new kernel, you then need to re-emerge wireless-tools against the new kernel.

----------

